# Hacer mas rapido mozilla



## fdesergio (Ene 31, 2011)

Me parecio interesante lo probe y funciona.......no 150 veces mas rapido pero si mas rapido, mirenlo, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 31, 2011)

Gracias Sergio!
Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 31, 2011)

jajaja buen truco...hay muchas cosas asi para hacerle a un sistema operativo...

gracias amigo


----------



## friends (Feb 1, 2011)

A mi me funcionó, y si se nota la diferencia, gracias por el dato. Saludos Friends.


----------



## rednaxela (Feb 2, 2011)

huyy si, la diferencia se vio, desde que apenas lo abro es rápidoo. solo una pregunta será que este truco abre el ancho de banda del *PC*?(no el ancho de banda de la línea porque para eso se paga una tarifa y nos dan un ancho de banda específico), osea que de pronto permite que entre mucha "basura" ?


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 2, 2011)

rednaxela dijo:


> huyy si, la diferencia se vio, desde que apenas lo abro es rápidoo. solo una pregunta será que este truco abre el ancho de banda del *PC*?(no el ancho de banda de la línea porque para eso se paga una tarifa y nos dan un ancho de banda específico), osea que de pronto permite que entre mucha "basura" ?



Si yo pense lo mismo  a expensas de que ganas velocidad navegando???? y todavia no encuentro la respuesta, porque imagino a los desarroladores de mozilla le habia venido bien hacer eso asi no mas no? algo debe tener en contra............el que lo averigue que nos avise  (si es que existen aun nuestras PCs) chauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2011)

Por que no buscan en la web?
http://kb.mozillazine.org/Network.http.pipelining
http://kb.mozillazine.org/Network.http.pipelining.maxrequests

Lo único que hace en Firefox es darle la opción de utilizar HTTP v1.1 en lugar del viejo HTTP v1.0. En la actualidad todos los servidores web soportan la versión 1.1, así que esto viene bien...y más cuando aumentan la cantidad de pedidos que puede enviar Firefox sobre la misma conexión abierta en forma persistente (cosa que solo vale en HTTP v1.1).

Lean los links y no se persigan con cosas raras....


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 2, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Por que no buscan en la web?
> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Network.http.pipelining
> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Network.http.pipelining.maxrequests
> 
> ...




Para los que no entendemos ni papa de lo que dice el link porque mejor no nos explicas que hace.............no te parece?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Para los que no entendemos ni papa de lo que dice el link porque mejor *no nos explicas* que hace.............no te parece?


No les explico o sí les explico?  
De todas forma ya puse la explicación  



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Lo único que hace en Firefox es darle la opción de utilizar HTTP v1.1 en  lugar del viejo HTTP v1.0. En la actualidad todos los servidores web  soportan la versión 1.1, así que esto viene bien...y más cuando aumentan  la cantidad de pedidos que puede enviar Firefox sobre la misma conexión  abierta en forma persistente (cosa que solo vale en HTTP v1.1).



HTTP es el protocolo de transporte "de páginas web" sobre TCP/IP...por decirlo de alguna forma . Bueno, resulta que este tiene varias versiones (tres en total) pero la mas usada era la 1.0, aunque desde fines de los 90 existe la 1.1. La principal diferencia de performance entre ellas es que la v1.1 admite abrir una conexión del cliente al servidor y enviar sobre ella varias peticiones de páginas y recibir los resultados sin necesidad de establecer una conexión nueva para cada petición, tal como hacía la v1.0. Lo que evita esta modificación de la configuración es que Firefox use la v1.0 si detecta que el server puede usar la v1.1, y en ese caso se ahorra el trabajo y tiempo necesario para establecer nuevas conexiones.

Se entiende ahora?


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 2, 2011)

Ah lo de "no nos explicas" es una incorrecion muy usada  por mi, excusas, ahora ya entendi lo que hace y como lo hace, bueno y la pregunta porque la gente de mozilla hace el soft de esa manera?  existe algun requerimiento tecnico o algo asi?' gracias por la respuesta, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> y la pregunta porque la gente de mozilla hace el soft de esa manera?  existe algun requerimiento tecnico o algo asi?


No creo...solo lo hacen para maximizar la compatibilidad con todos los servidores web y con las plataformas donde se ejecuta...a menos que haya algún "bug" escondido y se pinche con el acceso a algún servidor...pero si es así, ya nos vamos a enterar


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 2, 2011)

Bien gracias por la explicacion, es bueno saber que aca hay gente que sabe de todo, un abrazo, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 2, 2011)

Eza, no te hacía Ingeniero en computación también! 

Gracias por la explicación 

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Eza, no te hacía Ingeniero en computación también!


Naaa.....no soy ingeniero en computación, pero desde los 90 me dedico al software, especialmente en red...y estos temas si los manejo bien por que son los que usé en mi tesis de maestría.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 3, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Naaa.....no soy ingeniero en computación, pero desde los 90 me dedico al software, especialmente en red...y estos temas si los manejo bien por que son los que usé en mi tesis de *maestría.*


Por eso mismo... *MAESTRO!!*

Además de electrónica, Software. Eso lo sabía, jeje.

Buena explicación Eduardo! Gracias.

Saludos...
TΔ√0


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 4, 2011)

Otros valores que puede mejorar el desempeño de firefox son:



Buffer
     Browser.cache
     Connection
     Pipelini
 
Si tienen alguna duda, pueden consultar mas en:

"_*http://kb.mozillazine.org/About:config_entries*_"


----------



## gzaloprgm (Feb 4, 2011)

Prueben Google Chrome y van a ver que anda mucho más rápido que Mozilla Firefox (al menos que la versión 3)

Firefox 4, cuando lanzen la versión final, debería funcionar bastante más rápido...

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## rednaxela (Feb 4, 2011)

gzaloprgm dijo:


> Prueben Google Chrome y van a ver que anda mucho más rápido que Mozilla Firefox (al menos que la versión 3)
> 
> Firefox 4, cuando lanzen la versión final, debería funcionar bastante más rápido...
> 
> ...



Google Chrome sí en un principio yo lo utilice es mas rápido me parece, pero no se por algún motivo tiene alguna incompatibilidad con la página de la Universidad donde estudio, con la codificación con los caracteres, la página la muestra toda "torcida" o las letras no se ven en algunas ocaciones, solo le he visto ese punto en contra por eso lo deje de utilzar ,ahora solo utilizo Mozilla Firefox


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 4, 2011)

Otra cosa que no tiene el Chrome, es por ejemplo, en los foros de este tipo, cuando ponés tipo de letra cursiva, no te la hace en el instante, te pone los códigos de la cursiva antes y después de la palabra escrita. Cuando ponés un emoticón, te hace los dos (o más símbolos) como por ejemplo ":" + "lol" + ":" (todo junto, obvio) en vez de poner directamente la carita , que en el Mozilla, e Internet Explorer, te hace las palabras en cursiva y te pone las caritas directamente en la vista previa del mensaje.

Como punto a favor, del crhome, los marcadores. Son bárbaros, es más rápido, y la gráfica del programa ocupa menos espacio de la pantalla. (se aprovecha mejor la ventana de internet) y es sencilla y agradable a los ojos, no como Mozilla e Internet Exp. 

Sólo una opinión. Saludos
Agucasta.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2011)

Eso no tiene nada de nuevo, pasa que no leen, en general, por ejemplo en intenet explorer, si sobre el icono se hace click con el botón secundario y se va a la última opción que es propiedades, aparecen varias solapas, van a donde dicen configuración avanzada, veran poco antes del final que dice config. http 1.1 debria estar habilitada por defecto, si no lo estan tilden la caislla correspondiente

Otro tanto se puede hacer para las descargas simultaneas, pero como no va con este hilo nolo comento aca


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> . . . _*pasa que no leen,*__ en general, por ejemplo en __*intenet explorer*_ . . .



Y su merced es un ejemplo de lo que afirma, el tema es de _*MOZILLA*_.




			
				El barman dijo:
			
		

> . . . Hagan el favor de orinar dentro de la taza . . .


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2011)

Me refiero a utilizar o no, http1.1 data desde 1999 es decir casi 12 años, y en el año 2000 se implemento el http1.2
Sin importar cual sea el navegador, es una verdad de perogrullo que si utilizas el protocolo más viejo iras más lento, busquen diferencia entre http1.0 y 1.1 y como maneja el cache del navegador.

Si conocieran bien con que trabajan sabrian de estas cosas, y quien trabajo con IE y sabe como configurarlo y conociendo entre otras cocas estas carácteristicas de estos protocolos, lo primero que hara con otro navegador sera ver que este sea capaz de utilizarlo, sino estara en inferoridad de cndiciones.
HTTP o Protocolo de Transferencia de Hipertexto, que afecta a la rapidez con que se habren las páq web, tambien hay otros protocolos que tienen que ver con la transferencia de archivos y si no saben como trabajan, no podran aprovechar ciertas cualidades del navegador sin importar de cual se trate.

Puedo trabajar con 10 o más descargas simultaneas, y si lo que hago es bajar sitios web enteros, ambas cosas tienen que estar bien aceitadas

Asi que cuando dije que no era nada nuevo, me parece algo que esta presente asi case 12 años, y ya hay otro protocolo no es precisamente una novedad.

Si se hubieran informado debidamente de su existencia, poner cualquier otro navegador lo primero es ver que lo utililce, ahora esten atentos para el HTTP 1.2 y no digan que no lo sabian. Estan informados


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 5, 2011)

Por favor Pandacba, dejanos vivir felices en esta burbuja que se llama Firefox . . . muchas gracias.



pandacba dijo:


> . . . http1.1 data desde 1999 es decir casi 12 años . . .


Bla, bla, bla, esas son patadas de ahogado, _*IE*_ siempre ha sido lento: desde los tiempos de NETSCAPE NAVIGATOR cry:   que tiempos aquellos: Win3   ).

Vuelvo y le insisto: estamos en el presente y el tema es _*M O Z I L L A*_.



pandacba dijo:


> . . . Si se hubieran informado debidamente de su  existencia, poner cualquier otro navegador lo primero es ver que lo  utililce, ahora esten atentos para el HTTP 1.2 y no digan que no lo  sabian. Estan informados



Si ese es su punto de vista, su merced puede crear un tema donde conjugen las maravillas de _*IE*_ y HTTP 1.X, ¿estamos de acuerdo?.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 6, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Me refiero a utilizar o no, http1.1 data desde 1999 es decir casi 12 años, *y en el año 2000 se implemento el http1.2*


El HTTP/1.2 en realidad no existe, sino que es un mecanismo de extensión de HTTP. Se inició en 1996 y luego DESAPARECIÓ y fué reemplazado por la *RFC2774* en el 2000...que probablemente ya esté bastante muerta debido a la aparición de protocolos de nivel superior.



pandacba dijo:


> Sin importar cual sea el navegador, *es una verdad de perogrullo que si utilizas el protocolo más viejo iras más lento*, busquen diferencia entre http1.0 y 1.1 y como maneja el cache del navegador.


La unica diferencia de performance entre ambas versiones es la existencia de conexiones persistentes...y es un detalle contemplado en forma bastante colateral SIN USAR ningún verbo del protocolo, así que no es algo tan de perogrullo la mejora en la eficiencia...al menos en este caso.



pandacba dijo:


> Si se hubieran informado debidamente de su existencia, poner cualquier otro navegador lo primero es ver que lo utililce, ahora esten atentos para el HTTP 1.2 y no digan que no lo sabian. Estan informados


El HTTP 1.2 fué discontinuado antes de que naciera!!...y nunca fué un protocolo como tal, *sino una propuesta de extender la semántica de los verbos de HTTP* debido a que muchos fabricantes usaban extensiones propietarias que nadie mas que ellos reconocía (Microsoft), pero en la actualidad, las envolturas SOAP hacen innecesarias estas extensiones...claro que esto se propuso antes de que existiera la idea de los web-services...


----------



## Nepper (Feb 6, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Por que no buscan en la web?
> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Network.http.pipelining
> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Network.http.pipelining.maxrequests
> 
> ...



Me dijiste todo... lo único que lamento es que no se me haya ocurrido a mi...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 6, 2011)

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Y *Ezavalla lo unico que hace es confirmar que el protocolo es viejisimo* y han pasado muchas cosas como los cambios que menciona y 10 años después nos ayunamos que existe http1.1?


  
panda: Yo no confirmo nada...*lo dije al principio de la discusión*...y manejo este protocolo desde hace más de 18 años 



			
				ezavalla en el mensaje #7 dijo:
			
		

> Lo único que hace en Firefox es darle la opción de utilizar HTTP v1.1 *en  lugar del viejo HTTP v1.0*. En la actualidad todos los servidores web  soportan la versión 1.1, así que esto viene bien...





			
				ezavalla en el mensaje #9 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, resulta que este tiene varias versiones (tres en total) pero la  mas usada era la 1.0, *aunque desde fines de los 90 existe la 1.1*.


----------



## JvLIO (Feb 6, 2011)

Buen aporte ya que utilizo mucho este navegador


----------



## rednaxela (Feb 6, 2011)

aa que bien, tengo un PC guardado viejito lentium III-128 megas de ram , le instale un windows desatendido, le instale el mozilla, le cambie esos parámetros y anda muy bueno ..... , ahora si mi hermana no me podrá quitar el PC(portatil) ... porque yo la mandare para el viejito


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2011)

redanexa, recuerda que si por alli tienes probleas con  sitios web viejos, cambiando a http1.0 podras visualizarlos, eso le pasa a todos los navegadores con website antiguos, y hay que tener siempre presente ese tema.
No se de cuanto sera tu PIII, yo tengo una con placa Intel, a 1Ghz y anda muy bien utilizo indistintamente distintos navegadores segun sea lo que necesite para aprovechar lo mejor de cada uno..
Ahora Con micros de núcleso multiples como los últios Phenom o los Opterno 6000 series no se puede hablar de direrncias sustanciales, tiene más importancia el ancho de banda de la conección y la real capacida de esta y eso se nota en enlaces punto a punto, muchas veces el tráfico de red puede causar confusión en la interpretación de datos con uno y otro por lo que para realizar pruebas verdaderas deben realizarse de manera simultanea, per a si y todo hay que tener en cuenta que el numero de IP puede dar prioridad o no y eso hace que las pruebas no sena tan válidas.

Las diferencias si se notan con micros de gama media y baja(nunca perder de vista que el enlace del prestador en definitiva es un cuello de botella o no según la calidad de sus servidore)

Hay servicios que la conección es instantanea, pero a la hora de bajar archivos y oh visitar ciertos sitios dejan mucho que desear, otros tardan un poco en la conección inicial pero luego son muy ágiles...

Tampoco debe perderse de vista que el routeo desde el pc solicitante hasta el sitio elegido, aún via elmimso prestador pueden ser diferentes para dos estaciones distintas, y por ende las distancias pueden ser mayores incluso para una misma estación que tras una petición y salir de alli al retornar pude ser enalzado via otra ruta dependiendo de la disponibilidad de los servidores. El tema no es tan simple y es bastante complejo si se lo mira desde el lado interno.


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 7, 2011)

Hagamos cuentas de los foristas que reportaron un incremento en el rendimiento de Firefox:



fdesergio dijo:


> Me parecio interesante lo probe y funciona . . .





friends dijo:


> A mi me funcionó, y si se nota la diferencia . . .





rednaxela dijo:


> huyy si, la diferencia se vio, desde que apenas lo abro es rápidoo . . .





rednaxela dijo:


> . . . tengo un PC guardado viejito lentium III-128 megas de ram . . . le cambie esos  parámetros y anda muy bueno . . .



¿A alguien no le funciono el truco discutido en el tema?

Realice los cambios en una Acer 5517 con Win7 y Firefox carga mas rapido las paginas; tambien hice la prueba en una vieja PCchips M598 con Win98, solamente en este caso no percibo diferencia alguna.


----------



## koreano656 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mmm... Creo que funciona... Jeje... La verdad no estoy del todo seguro por que me esta andando medio lento el internet... Pero quiero creerles... Jaja...

Otra cosa que puede hacer andar mas rapido. Es un pequeño agregado que le agrege (Valga la redundancia) es un bloqueador de Objetos flash. Que en realidad yo lo instale por que cuando instale Ubuntu en mi maquina. Y cuando veia series y peliculas cada tanto se racargaba solo y se tildaba... Bueno la cosa es que lo que hace es cambiar todos los objetos flash por un "boton" de play. Que para reproducirlo solo hay que precionarlo... y se desbloquea... 

Bueno es una sugerencia por si quieren hacer firefox mas rapido. Ya que evita perder tiempo en cargar propagandas y objetos que no nos interesan... Otra ventaja que tiene es que no te aparecen todas esas propagandas molestas, sobre todo aquellas que hacen ruido y no hay forma de apagarlas... Jeje... 

Aca les dejo un link para descargarlo...

http://flashblock.softonic.com/descargar

Una vez descargado lo instalan y reinician el firefox... Y deveria de andar... Si lo quieren desinstalar o deshabilitar solo van a Herramientas/Agregados/Extenciones y buscan donde dice Flashblock y le dan a desinstalar/deshabilitar...

Bueno espero que le sea de utilidad... Jeje...

Nos tamos viendo...


----------



## ferrari (Mar 2, 2011)

Pues con probar no se pierde nada, buen dato y ya les comentaré que tal va el plugin...Mozilla es mi navegador preferido.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2011)

una lista de tres es muy pobre, porque uno esta repetido, yo más bien preguntaia, porque no viene configurado asi directamente?
No todo es el navegador, la pueba dependera tambien del tráfico en la red, por más maquina y navegador bueno y conección elevada cuando uno de los servidores de la cadena esta saturado la velocidad se cae el piso, hay horas que bajo archivos con una tasas de 350KB/x y en otras horas en el mismo lugar y el mismo archivo solo no pasa de los 30Kb/s, para que una prueba sea válida debe hacerce en las mismas condicines y la red no es algo que presente siempe las mismas condiciones.....
Pero si uno entiende lq diferencia entre un protocolo y otros se cae de maduro que en buenas condiciones andara más rápido. De echo yo utilizo los 2 cada uno tiene sus ventajas y sus contra, trato de aprovechar lo mejor de cada uno según las nececidades,

Ah y por cierto si escribir en mayúsculas, aumentar desmesuradamente el tamaño de la letra y pintarrajearla es pero todavia, y las cosas encubiertas cuando la intensión esta a la vista el foro también las prohibie.....


----------

